# Axminster ex 30 trade scroll saw



## aramco (31 May 2018)

hi Here is my first Review on the Axminster trade ex 30 scroll saw. To press I have done a couple of projects out of 1/2 inch birch plywood one a clock and the other a picture of a dragonfly ,and am almost at the end of the third one again in 1/2nch birch plywood , this one is again a clock but a different style ,from sue mey site. This machine has eaten quite a few blades #1#2 #3 and#5 reverse tooth premium blades from Judy Gale Roberts site and also a lot of flying Dutchman #3 #5 spiral with flat ends. Out of desperation I tried a pegas one #3 reverse tooth that came with the saw and it seems to holding up better than the others ,so it looks like I maybe changing my blades selection to Pegas, as Charles dearing said it all depends on how his machine on the day of work maybe a thread of truth in that , but before doing so I will get some titanium blades from judy gale roberts site but unfortunately she does not do spirals .Flying Dutchman have now started to do reverse tooth spiral blades might be worth a try. Could I be preaching to the converted here??

The machine is BIG and HEAVY and well worth the extra cost, I am having vibration problems again,same as the record power, but I seem to know where they are coming from, I made a metal bench for it to sit on , front to back is ok but side to side movement leaves a lot to be desired. it was stood on cow mats but now on concrete that did no good at all . The top is 2 inch thick work top this may yet have to be changed to a metal one, I did think the weight of the machine would be enough to stop the vibrations but again I was wrong, - not getting much right with vibrations - but will persevere. 

Went on Charles Dearings site and he is doing a combination pattern of the riders and a barn it is about 4 ft long x 27 inches ,what an undertaking that would be, dont think I am quite ready for that yet, anyway who has a 4 foot wall going spare to hang it on I do not, and what would one charge ??. Might have to do a bit of intarsia for a while maybe a shelty but I will post it what ever I start,

john


----------



## finneyb (31 May 2018)

Don't have a Ax 30, but on a general point have to tried small speed adjustments to find a sweet spot without vibrations?


Brian


----------



## aramco (31 May 2018)

hi Brian playing merrily up and down speeds and am slowly getting there just done a couple of little bits - names - and had to run very slow .

john


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2018)

...........


----------



## aramco (1 Jun 2018)

Hi Brian did not read the manual about blade adjustment, thought it would have been set at the factory, like you I have problems with my hands and find undoing the clamps is more of a problem ,going t o have to make some wood ones to fit over the plastic ones. That electric light what did you do cut the plug off and put a 3 prong one on ??. I have cut the speed down a lot and the vibs have reduced a lot, the stand was on rubber cow mats but cut holes in them to sit it in the concrete may be that was a mistake but can be easily remedied, put them back in and I think there might be some old car floor mats knocking about so they can go under the machine feet..When I first used the machine when I pushed the arm up it stayed there now it drops down heavily so have to put a prop under the arm to keep it up is this right ??. Now you come to mention about the blades snapping it has only started with the last batch.

john


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2018)

........


----------



## aramco (1 Jun 2018)

Since I started scroll saw work I have experimented with all types of blades and do use a combination of spiral and reverse tooth blades when I do plaques and 5mm thick plywood A) to get tight corners and B) to move the work around easier,and I do try to use reverse tooth blades on other stuff as I hate sanding with a vengeance, I have also developed a liking for intarsia done with corian but the other stuff brings some cash in and variation is good all round, I find I am learning more and more each day and at 75 that's a good thing , only thing is I never seem to get more than 2 hours in any day to scroll.

Any chance pointing me in the direction of you ex 30 mods please as try as I may this site does my head in trying to find stuff.

cheers 
John


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2018)

....


----------



## aramco (1 Jun 2018)

hi brian looked at the links the handle is a good idea i will test drive one made out of plywood, I will also check out the blade fastening probably tonight,and I wonder if a sheet of 2 mm plastic sheet would to protect the table top as mine is already starting to mark,??I have ordered a light that will be a big help.

thanks 
John


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2018)

........


----------



## aramco (1 Jun 2018)

Hi all I made a handle tonight what a difference, checked the handbook and realisd it is possible to adjust the top arm to stop it falling so did that , checked the blade holding screws they where within a gnats whisker, and slowed the speed right down and vibs almost vanished, finished cutting out the sue mey clock ,my very first angle cut of 4 degrees ,all in all not a bad two hours work.

Any idea what to make out of pitch pine anyone please I am supposed to be getting 3 lengths x 7 ft long 6 inch square could make some nice band saw boxes if there is not too much resin in the wood.

thanks in adavance
John


----------



## Claymore (1 Jun 2018)

.......


----------



## aramco (3 Jun 2018)

Quick update the wood arrived yesterday almost 1/2 a ton from an old church when it was demolished 35 years ago, been stored in a dry garage ever since , will have to get a metal detector as there appears to be the odd nail in it will try and put a photo of the end grain on later.

John


----------



## aramco (4 Jun 2018)

Hi all yesterday I purchased a pattern from sue mey of a Weimaraner. on the record power it would have taken me at least 5 hours to complete it took just over 2 hours to get the bulk of it done glad I bought the ex 30.

John


----------



## aramco (6 Jun 2018)

finished this today a wiemarana dog by sue mey

John


----------

